# New Engine "Red Devil"



## Mike N (Dec 19, 2010)

I just finished another new engine. It is a "RED DEVIL". Castings are from Shelfpet Models. This was a very nice casting kit to build.

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=do8.mp4


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice
Witch is the diameter of flywheel??
Is it a H&M technology engine?
Have you a link to Shelpet model??
Cheers

 :bow::bow: :bow:


----------



## CaptSensible (Dec 19, 2010)

That is awesome. I love the spinning valve system.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 19, 2010)

ZAPJACK  said:
			
		

> Congratulations, very nice
> Witch is the diameter of flywheel??
> Is it a H&M technology engine?
> Have you a link to Shelpet model??
> ...



Thanks
The flywheels are 8" in diameter. The engine stands approx. 17" tall.
Aluminum castings lots of brass!
http://www.shelfpetmodels.com/home/red-devil/


----------



## Maryak (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike,

That's one very classy engine. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## EE (Dec 20, 2010)

That's a beauty!


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 20, 2010)

Great looking engine!

R


----------

